# Looking to buy a dog barrier/guard for new Audi A3 car please??



## bootcutboy (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi All, my girlfriend has just got an Audi A3 from work as a company car and we want to travel with the pooch in the boot so we need a dog barrier/guard.

I was just wondering if anyone can recommend a good one for an Audi A3 sportback please? We want one that is going to fit properly and not ruin the car, also if it is reasonably priced would help a lot!

Thanks in advance for any help you guys can give :thumbsup:


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Barjo sell them for all makes of cars but they're rather pricey. You could go to the Audi dealer and see if they sell one for that model?


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

You might want to get something like this also Hatchbag - The Original Boot liner, Pet Mats, Odour Controller, boot liner, boot liners, car boot liners, bootliner wish i had, it's a bit late now though


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

a dog guard is essential for protection in the event of an accident though. A mat although useful for other things would not help.


----------



## mollydog07 (May 26, 2012)

Would advise ebay! my girls are quite comfy in the passenger seat of my audi a3! i just put a towel down,,,,,then again they are shitzus!


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

Hatchbag is great...will protect the whole boot, then a dog guard to keep the dog safely in the back.

I used to have an A3 and got this guard Audi A3 Sportback 5 Door (2012-) but mine was the older version. There is one for each car model, they're great quality and very secure. They also require no car modifications whatsoever and are secure and easy to fit.

I have swapped the car for a Honda and bought the version for that too as I was very pleased with it.


----------



## Redice (Dec 4, 2011)

I use this one. Dog Guards | Car Dog Guards | Dogguards | Dog Safety Guards

It is a universal dog gaurd but unlike most universal dog guards it is ony a half guard and attaches to the head rests and is only £50


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

That looks a good one I'll keep that in mind for my June lake district trip. I have one with the legs that extend to the bottom but it doesn't leave much room for the dogs.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Wiz201 said:


> a dog guard is essential for protection in the event of an accident though. A mat although useful for other things would not help.


I think by stating 'also' pointermum meant a mat to keep the boot clean in addition to a dog guard!


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Dogless said:


> I think by stating 'also' pointermum meant a mat to keep the boot clean in addition to a dog guard!


oops very easy for me to misread sentences I'm afraid.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Wiz201 said:


> oops very easy for me to misread sentences I'm afraid.


Just made me chuckle trying to imagine how a boot liner would be used as a dog guard .


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2020)

https://www.caninefinds.com/best-dog-barriers/ They are cheap and easy to find. Some parks even make them available to dog handlers in their park. Put your hand inside the bag. Then pick up the poop thru the bag, so your hand does not touch it, but the bag does. Then turn the bag inside out so the poop is inside the bag and your hand is not. Tie the bag opening in a knot and throw it away in the nearest trash receptacle. Easy Peasy.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Kabazzi said:


> https://www.caninefinds.com/best-dog-barriers/ They are cheap and easy to find. Some parks even make them available to dog handlers in their park. Put your hand inside the bag. Then pick up the poop thru the bag, so your hand does not touch it, but the bag does. Then turn the bag inside out so the poop is inside the bag and your hand is not. Tie the bag opening in a knot and throw it away in the nearest trash receptacle. Easy Peasy.


The dog guard that was asked about seven and a half years ago is the sort that keeps the dog in the back of the car - obvious if you read the post properly.
No details of how to use a poo bag were requested. We all know that.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

As I started reading I was wondering why parks would make car accessories available!


----------

